# Pm25mv R8 Collets



## justlie (Dec 23, 2015)

I just received my new PM25MV and like it so far. This is my first machine of this type, so I consider myself a complete newbie. I ordered the mill with the starter package so it came with the R8 collet kit. I tried installing one of them today and noticed that the keyway is not deep enough on the collets. Thats on all of them that I checked so far. I only have a few 3/8" shank end mills so even if the others work, its not doing me any good. The original one with the drill chuck attachment that came with the machine pre-installed has a deeper keyway and works fine.

I measured both types, the R8s that I have opened all have a depth of .0625" and the one for the JT33 chuck is .100".

I read the R8 should be .094" deep by specifications.

Has anybody else seen this from PM? Should I file down the notch inside the spindle, or get a new set from PM? Kinda want to use the mill over the weekend and play around with it.


----------



## lcorley (Dec 23, 2015)

I had the same issue.  I checked with Matt at QMT.  I got this reply --  
_"... back the pin out, here is a picture of where it is. 
Put the quill down, then look in that slot, turn the spindle until you see that screw, and back it out some. That's all that should be holding it back. 

Thanks!  

Matt"
_​That solved the problem for me.

regards,

Leon


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 23, 2015)

Leon beat me to it.   Slow typer, I guess. 

Easy fix.

Lower the spindle as far as it will go.  Rotate it by hand until the "slot" appears.  In the bottom of the slot is a hole with a set screw in it.  (I don't know what size Allen wrench is in it,)

Insert the proper size Allen wrench and back the screw out a couple of turns.  Insert a collet and snug the screw down to just touch the collet. Rotate the collet until you feel the set screw drop into the groove. turn the set screw half a turn, take the Allen wrench out, and  you're good to go. 

I'd suggest putting some Locktite on it, but I haven't done that with mine and I've had no problem with it moving.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 24, 2015)

And by the way its not the machine, its the R8 tooling that's out of spec. The only R8 tool I have with a keyway depth that's in spec is my made in Germany Albrecht keyless chuck. All the rest of my R8 tooling have keyways that are too shallow. This includes my Lyndex collet set, ETM ER32 collet holder, and Glacern face mill which are not cheap tools. Just saying.


----------



## justlie (Dec 24, 2015)

lcorley said:


> I had the same issue.  I checked with Matt at QMT.  I got this reply --
> _"... back the pin out, here is a picture of where it is.
> Put the quill down, then look in that slot, turn the spindle until you see that screw, and back it out some. That's all that should be holding it back.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot. I stuck a camera in there and it didn't look like a set screw so I didn't even think about checking that.


----------



## justlie (Dec 24, 2015)

coolidge said:


> And by the way its not the machine, its the R8 tooling that's out of spec. The only R8 tool I have with a keyway depth that's in spec is my made in Germany Albrecht keyless chuck. All the rest of my R8 tooling have keyways that are too shallow. This includes my Lyndex collet set, ETM ER32 collet holder, and Glacern face mill which are not cheap tools. Just saying.



I understand it wasn't the machine, i found the R8 spec and even included it in my post. Good to know that a lot are not up to par.


----------

